
Twitter is migrating build tools from Pants to Bazel - vmarsy
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/pants-devel/PHVIbVDLhx8
======
stuhood
Hello!

To add a bit of context: the Pants Build project has been managed by a non-
profit 501c6 organization for the last few years, and is wholly independent
from Twitter. In the last year, Twitter has contributed less than half of the
changes to Pants, with the rest contributed by Toolchain Labs and by the wider
Pants community.

Would be happy to answer any questions about the project.

 _(disclosure: active Pants developer, former Twitter employee, current
Toolchain Labs employee)_

